# berry (sabor de helado)



## joaquindondo

Hola a todos. Estoy traduciendo el pack de un helado para el mercado latino de los EEUU. Uno de los sabores del helado es "berry". Yo sé que estrictamente *"berry"* significa baya, y que hay muchos tipos de berries (mora, cereza, frambueza, etc); pero "helado de baya" me suena espantoso y dudo que suene tentador para cualquier comprador .

En definitiva, pensaba usar *"helado de cereza"*, pero quería preguntarles a los latinos que viven en los EEUU si esa opción les parece lógica y válida.

Y de paso aprovecho para preguntarles también lo siguiente (también dirigido a los latinos que vivan en EEUU): ¿qué término es más común usar allá, *"piña"* o *"ananá"*?

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!

Joaquin


----------



## polli

¿Y qué tal helado de frutos rojos?


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola!

También se ve mucho en menús sudamericanos y españoles: frutas del bosque

(arándanos, fresas, frambuesas, grosellas, moras ...)


----------



## Idiomático

Piña es mucho más corriente que ananás. Un ananás colado... No creo.


----------



## Vampiro

Frutos del bosque y piña, de todas maneras.
Saludos.
(Me dieron ganas de tomar helado)
.


----------



## joaquindondo

GRACIAS A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS. Las posibilidades de "frutos rojos" y "frutos del bosque" también los había pensado, pero no me sirven del todo porque los helados están dirigidos a niños y jóvenes y los sabores de los helados son algo así como (no son estos, pero pongo ejemplos tontos para que me entiendan):

MANZANA MAMBO
BANANA BONITA
DURAZNO DANZARÍN
ETC.

Por eso es que "FRUTOS DEL BOSQUE" o "FRUTOS ROJOS" no quedarían del todo bien, y había pensado lo de "cereza". Ya veré cómo lo soluciono.
Igual les agradezco mucho su ayuda. Y gracias, Vampiro, por lo de "piña". Era lo que me imaginaba.

Joaquin


----------



## lulilanzi

En Argentina, no usamos piña sino ANANÁ. (igualmente sí conocemos la bebida como Piña Colada. Pero si vas a una heladería o un supermercado, lo que está a la venta es Ananá)


----------



## lulilanzi

Tal vez FRESAS tiene un sentido más general que Cereza para designar ese tipo de frutos.


----------



## joaquindondo

¡Gracias, lulilanzi! ¡Me encantó tu opción!


----------



## lulilanzi

Me alegro! Me debes un helado


----------



## Kibramoa

En México "las moras" en general puede incluir zarzamora, frambuesa, arándanos, etc.
En México se usa "piña" en vez de ananá.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Kibramoa said:


> En México "las moras" en general puede incluir zarzamora, frambuesa, arándanos, etc.
> En México se usa "piña" en vez de ananá.


 
En Costa Rica, las moras son las blackberries o raspberries.

Y usamos piña también.

Tezza


----------



## Eva Maria

joaquindondo said:


> GRACIAS A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS. Las posibilidades de "frutos rojos" y "frutos del bosque" también los había pensado, pero no me sirven del todo porque los helados están dirigidos a niños y jóvenes y los sabores de los helados son algo así como (no son estos, pero pongo ejemplos tontos para que me entiendan):
> 
> MANZANA MAMBO
> BANANA BONITA
> DURAZNO DANZARÍN
> ETC.
> 
> Por eso es que "FRUTOS DEL BOSQUE" o "FRUTOS ROJOS" no quedarían del todo bien, y había pensado lo de "cereza". Ya veré cómo lo soluciono.
> Igual les agradezco mucho su ayuda. Y gracias, Vampiro, por lo de "piña". Era lo que me imaginaba.
> 
> Joaquin


 
Joaquín,

Los frutos rojos o frutos del bosque también los he visto nombrar como "frutillas".

Tal vez con frutillas sí puedas construir una rima infantil y graciosa como en tus ejemplos.

Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún adjetivo con "f" que case con "frutillas"! (Pero una vez mi cerebro ha empezado con algo, hasta que no halla respuesta no lo suelta - sin contar conmigo para nada!)

EM


----------



## alexacohen

Revisada nevera. El helado pone "frutos del bosque", y el yogur "frutas del bosque".


----------



## polli

Pero ¿no es que las *frutillas* son sólo las fresas?? es decir esto
No me parece que frutilla englobe a todos los frutos rojos, por lo menos en Argentina...


----------



## joaquindondo

Sí, a mí me parece lo mismo. De hecho, me di cuenta de que la palabra "fresas" es, en realidad, sinónimo de "frutillas". Sólo que en Argentina no la usamos tanto y, por lo tanto, nos suena a término más "general". Tal vez es lo mismo que le sucede a Eva María en España, pero a la inversa, con "frutillas". ¿Puede ser?


----------



## alexacohen

Se las llama frutillas porque son chiquititas, pero es mucho más corriente frutos del bosque.
Moras, fresitas, arándanos, frambuesas, grosellas. Chiquititas.


----------



## Eva Maria

joaquindondo said:


> Sí, a mí me parece lo mismo. De hecho, me di cuenta de que la palabra "fresas" es, en realidad, sinónimo de "frutillas". Sólo que en Argentina no la usamos tanto y, por lo tanto, nos suena a término más "general". Tal vez es lo mismo que le sucede a Eva María en España, pero a la inversa, con "frutillas". ¿Puede ser?


 
Polli & Joaquín,

Pues es verdad! Son fresas! I was sure they were wild berries as a generic!

Me ha enredado el hecho de encontrar "frutillas del bosque", "frutillas silvestres" e incluso "frutillas salvajes"!

Pero teneis que reconocer que da el pego! ¿Quién sabrá que en realidad son fresas si se llaman frutillas?

Eva M

PS: Jajajaja, Alexa! "Natillas de frutillas" no suena mal, pero debemos rimarlo con "f", como en "durazno danzarín"! ¿Hay algún baile que empiece con "f"? Foxtrot?



			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Se las llama frutillas porque son chiquititas, pero es mucho más corriente frutos del bosque.


 
Momento!

Ale,

¿Sugieres que en nuestra España "frutillas" es equivalente a "frutos del bosque"? ¿No será que en Andalucía, sí, pero en Catalunya y Argentina, no? 

EM

NOTA CULTURAL: En Granada llamais al frigorífico "heladera", a la antigua?


----------



## alexacohen

Uf, qué lío, Eva. Nunca sé si lo que es aquí abajo es ahí arriba igual.

Lo siento, para mí "frutillas" son las frutas chiquititas, las "berries", en suma. Fresas nunca podrían ser frutillas, no son lo bastante chiquitillas.


¿Y helado de fresitas?


----------



## Jeromed

_Frutillas fresquecillas._

_Frutillas felicillas._


----------



## lulilanzi

Yo arriesgaría (sin mucha creatividad) FRESAS FRUTADAS y resolvemos el asunto!

Son fresas (habra quien las entienda en sentido general y otros solo como frutillas) y frutadas que englobe a todas las demás. Es decir, algo que de tan inespecífico nos deje contentos a todos.. jeje


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> _Frutillas fresquecillas._
> 
> _Frutillas felicillas._


 


			
				lulianzi said:
			
		

> FRESAS FRUTADAS


 
J & L,

¿Cómo decirlo? Ingeniosas os han quedado, pero... 

Aunque es a Joaquín a quien han de gustarle! 

Me atrevo a "criticaros" cuando a mí no se me ha ocurrido ni una! Porque "bayas bonísimas" no, verdad?

Lulianzi,

¿"Frutado", como adjetivo, qué viene a significar? Es que las fresas ya son frutas y queda algo raro...

EM


----------



## lulilanzi

Pues fresas frutadas= llenas de frutas (de otras frutas)


----------



## Eva Maria

lulilanzi said:


> Pues fresas frutadas= llenas de frutas (de otras frutas)


 
Luli,

Aaaah, perdón! Entonces sí que tiene lógica! Creo que he confundido la palabra con "afrutada".

Que por darle ideas a Joaquín no será!

"Frutillas frutadas", siguiendo tu idea, podría quedar quizá más infantil... Incluso en singular, "Frutilla frutada".

Un saludo cordial,

EM


----------



## Jeromed

Frutitas Fenómeno
Frutitas Fabulosas
Frutitas Fantasía
Frutitas Fantásticas


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Frutitas Fenómeno
> Frutitas Fabulosas
> Frutitas Fantasía
> Frutitas Fantásticas
> 
> Eva María: Si quieres regresamos a las hojitas crispy...


 
Dear Jeromed,

Pero qué bien te han quedado las cuatro! Ya verás que contento se va a poner Joaquín!

Y si quiere, puede poner o "frutitas" o bien "frutillas", y le sonará igual de estupendo.

Kissies,

EM


----------



## romarsan

Cuánto bueno por aquí, señoras y señores.
Ayer se me fue la luz y no puede intervenir , pero mi voto va por
"fresas salvajes"
En helado, en macedonia o en yogur.

P.S. Me salió la vena...
Besos o todos y todas


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Cuánto bueno por aquí, señoras y señores.
> Ayer se me fue la luz y no puede intervenir , pero mi voto va por
> "fresas salvajes"
> En helado, en macedonia o en yogur.
> 
> P.S. Me salió la vena...
> Besos o todos y todas


 
Rosalía, preciosa!

Ya faltabas tú para disfrutar del helado! (A Joaquín le saldrá cara la ayuda!)

Tú a tu aire, como Yanira, jijijijijijijiji! Lo de rimar las frutillas o frutitas con "f" no va con vosotras, las artistas!

Aunque no creo que podamos superar las propuestas de Jeromed. Son perfectas!

Kissies,

EM


----------



## Vampiro

Jejejjeee, este hilo se está alargando como los problemas de jardinería de Eva María.
No sé si en alguna parte fresa y frutilla aparecen como sinónimo (no lo he revisado), pero al menos en Chile no son lo mismo.  Si bien es cierto que son dos frutos de aspecto muy similar en color y forma, la diferencia radica en el tamaño y en el sabor, pues las fresas son mucho más grandes y muchísimo más desabridas que las frutillas.
Pero “fresa” es un término que en estricto rigor no se usa, y todas se venden como “frutillas”.  La gente del sur (de donde provienen los frutos) suele ser un poco más rigurosa.
Yo usaría "Frutos del Bosque", suena bonito para los niños y exótico para los adultos.
Saludos para todos.
.


----------



## polli

Buen día, nuevamente con las frutillas, frutos del bosque...
también podría ser *Fiesta de frutillas* o *Fiesta de frutos del bosque*...que se yo!! si hay que inventar para que Joaquín nos invite al helado...


----------



## polli

Vampiro said:


> Jejejjeee, este hilo se está alargando como los problemas de jardinería de Eva María.
> No sé si en alguna parte fresa y frutilla aparecen como sinónimo (no lo he revisado), pero al menos en Chile no son lo mismo. Si bien es cierto que son dos frutos de aspecto muy similar en color y forma, la diferencia radica en el tamaño y en el sabor, pues las fresas son mucho más grandes y muchísimo más desabridas que las frutillas.
> Pero “fresa” es un término que en estricto rigor no se usa, y todas se venden como “frutillas”. La gente del sur (de donde provienen los frutos) suele ser un poco más rigurosa.
> Yo usaría "Frutos del Bosque", suena bonito para los niños y exótico para los adultos.
> Saludos para todos.
> .


Hola amigo Vampiro, cómo andas?? fresa No es por pelear, pero fresa y frutilla sí son sinonimos (strawberry) Esta imagen la encontré como fresa y la que puse antes era de frutilla...
Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Polli, y yo que me había guardado las fotos!!!! 
La verdad es que, como dice Ale, la opción mejor parece "frutitas fantasía"
y además es la que más alas da a la imaginación... 
Un beso guapa


----------



## Vampiro

Mi querida Mafaldita, si lo que menos quiero es pelear.  Además dije que son dos frutos similares (a lo mejor dos variedades de lo mismo) sólo que una es más grande que la otra y harto más desabrida.  En el sur además hay una variedad de frutillas blancas, pero nunca las he visto en Santiago.
. . .
Joaquín, creo que con todo lo que nos has hecho trabajar vas a tener que ponerte con algunos kilos de helado.  Yo pongo la piña colada y se empieza a armar la fiesta.
Que tengan un lindo día.


----------



## Eva Maria

Pues a mí la que más me gusta es también “Frutitas Fantasía” o “Frutillas Fantasía” (Por cierto que Alexa, en uno de sus innumerables posts – logra ganarme a mí, que soy una post-compulsiva… -, ya había sugerido “frutitas”, y nadie le hicimos puñetero caso!)
EM


----------



## EddieZumac

joaquindondo said:


> Sí, a mí me parece lo mismo. De hecho, me di cuenta de que la palabra "fresas" es, en realidad, sinónimo de "frutillas". Sólo que en Argentina no la usamos tanto y, por lo tanto, nos suena a término más "general". Tal vez es lo mismo que le sucede a Eva María en España, pero a la inversa, con "frutillas". ¿Puede ser?


Sí, en Argentina le dicen frutillas a las fresas.


----------

